# Male pigeon eaten up by cat, left behind (eggs of 4&6 days and) a hen pigeon alone



## Mudsi_pharmacist (Nov 15, 2013)

*Male pigeon eaten up by cat, left behind (eggs of 4&6 days and) a hen pigeon alone*

Dear senior members,

I am new to pigeons, 19 days ago I bought a single pair of beautuful FANTAILS. 6 days ago they laid first egg and 4 days ago second. Today a cat ate up my lovely male pigeon. 

Can hen complete incubation alone? 

what else I can do to save life in eggs? 

(i have candled eggs today, they show visible meshwork of tiny viens)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If the female is still sitting on the eggs, then she may be able to do this on her own. If she is, please provide her with seed and water right in front of her so she doesn't have to get off the nest for any length of time in order to eat and drink.

If she does stay on the eggs and hatch the babies, then you are going to have to continue to help her by providing readily available food and water.

If she abandons the eggs, then I would suggest that you mourn the loss and let them go. You could try to incubate them yourself with the help of an incubator, heat lamp, or heating pad. The down side is if you do this and they hatch, then you have tiny babies that need hand feeding for a good number of days with very frequent feedings required and lacking the benefit of being parent raised a somewhat low chance of the babies surviving. Should you choose this route then it will be a total of about 4 weeks before the babies are self feeding. It's a pretty arduous task and not one to be taken lightly. If you cannot provide the time and attention required then it would be kinder to just let these eggs go early on.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mudsi_pharmacist said:


> Dear senior members,
> 
> I am new to pigeons, 19 days ago I bought a single pair of beautuful FANTAILS. 6 days ago they laid first egg and 4 days ago second. Today a cat ate up my lovely male pigeon.
> 
> ...


first make her safe from any cat or other predator attack, if not then advice does not mean much. do not let any pigeons out that are on hatching eggs, keep them safe in the loft. Im not sure what happend to your fantail, but either he got out or something got in.. FIX BOTH OF THOSE.

I would toss the eggs, the longer they develope the worse you will feel when they die in the shell when she abandons them..she should not raise them alone if they even did hatch.

last find her another mate and introduce slowly only if you protect your birds from predators.


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

Or find a friend or someone that has pigeons that had laid eggs recently and give them the eggs to try to hatch it for you. Eggs must be handled very carfully during the transition to avoid losing them. 
(I've done this many times but, with another pair of my own birds)


----------



## Mudsi_pharmacist (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you very much

Kaftar
Spirit Wings
Ja3 and
Terri

My hen abandonned eggs a day after. Now I have brought 3 new white fantail pigeon (02 new male+ 01 more new female).

Spirit swings, i let the door of cage open only for almost two minutes and a cat entered from somewhere I was not expecting this would happen. anyhow i either let my full feathered birds out (they can fly a bit in any danger) or keep cage locked if they are in.

Now I have two problems to take advice from you people:

*A. *I have a single cage (2feet X 2feet X 2Feet). Is it enough for my four birds? I want them to breed.

*B*. My new birds seem lazy to me. I think these are not active, always want to sleep. One male is active and it coos too much but other two new birds are very inactive (The birds market from where I puchased is notorius for sick birds). Secondly i cant get any veterarian. 

When I brought them in my home, I noticed something (like wheat grain) at soles, I tried to detach but couldnt. I couldnt trace which one, but one of them is drooping green loose.


Please help


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

My hen abandonned eggs a day after. Now I have brought 3 new white fantail pigeon (02 new male+ 01 more new female).

Spirit swings, i let the door of cage open only for almost two minutes and a cat entered from somewhere I was not expecting this would happen. anyhow i either let my full feathered birds out (they can fly a bit in any danger) or keep cage locked if they are in.

Now I have two problems to take advice from you people:

*A. *I have a single cage (2feet X 2feet X 2Feet). Is it enough for my four birds? I want them to breed.

*B*. My new birds seem lazy to me. I think these are not active, always want to sleep. One male is active and it coos too much but other two new birds are very inactive (The birds market from where I puchased is notorius for sick birds). Secondly i cant get any veterarian. 

When I brought them in my home, I noticed something (like wheat grain) at soles, I tried to detach but couldnt. I couldnt trace which one, but one of them is drooping green loose.


Please help[/QUOTE]

#1 I wouldn't recommend having all 4 in 2X2X2 cage (very small)
#2 Separate the sick bird from others ASAP as others may get sick as well and post picturs if you can. 
#3 change water and food from the cage and any Clean droppings inside after removal of the sick bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The size of the cage for four birds is not big enough. that is not even good for a pair. the size of your cage is the size of just one nest box in a loft. so your birds should not live a life in a cage that size, but have some freedom in an aviary or larger set up. at this point why you want to breed is beyond me, you dont have room for what you have.


----------



## Mudsi_pharmacist (Nov 15, 2013)

@Kaftar

I want to see them from courtship behavior to bringing up their kids... My wish to see them doing all this process.

thank you for guiding me, I am today going to extend their cage to double. (as u people recommend).

Thanx


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

While fantails can FLY they are not great flyers. And easyer prey. I would not let them out Or at least stay with them when and if you do. Fantails are more of a walking bird So floor space is better for them. Was the cat yours if so you might want to put the birds where that cat never gets near them If it was somebody elses let them know And if needed trap it and remove it from your area.


----------

